# Raff geht fremd, der (Audio)Phil findet Grafikfehler und ein rätselhaftes Wärmebild - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raff geht fremd, der (Audio)Phil findet Grafikfehler und ein rätselhaftes Wärmebild - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Ein Feiertag am Donnerstag sowie der folgende Brückentag sorgten in der vergangenen Arbeitswoche dafür, dass ein Großteil der PCGH-Redakteure bereits am Mittwoch gegen 18.00 eine verlängertes Wochenende ausrief. Da auch unser Spieleonkel zu diesen Glücklichen gehörte, konzentriert sich diese Ausgabe unseres Bilderberichts aus der Redaktion auch auf die erste Wochenhälfte. Nichtsdestotrotz haben wir wieder einiges zu zeigen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raff geht fremd, der (Audio)Phil findet Grafikfehler und ein rätselhaftes Wärmebild - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raff geht fremd, der (Audio)Phil findet Grafikfehler und ein rÃ¤tselhaftes WÃ¤rmebild - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ja Leutchen, solche Wärmebildfotos mach ich auch, nur mit der Android-Version und dem Zusatz XR.
Ich stell diese aber auch auf den Kopf!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...chtest-sandisk-mit-1tb-ssd-im-m-2-format.html

Man kann in Verbindung mit einem Smartphone, deutlich dichter herangehen.
Die Dualfunktion ist bedingt nutzbar, man bekommt als Foto, da zwei einzelne Bilder.
Mit einem Screenshot gibt's dann beides zusammen in einem Bild.
Ein Micro USB-Kabel als Datenleitungsverlängerung erlaubt sogar in geschlossenen PC-Gehäusen, direkt am Ort entsprechende Aufnahmen, bzw. auch Videos.
*Nachtrag: *Das Micro USB-Kabel als Datenleitungsverlängerung ermöglicht auch die Bolometer-Kamera direkt neben die Smartphone-Kamera zu platzieren, wobei auch ein Screenshot sich wesentlich besser interpretieren läßt.
Zur schnellen Befestigung genügen zwei ausreichend lange Rund-Gummis, die man überkreuz über das Smartphone und die Compact XR zieht. (Nicht geeignet ohne Smartphone-Schutzhülle mit herausragenden Displayrand)
Besser ist eine Lösung mit Klettpads für einen begrenzten Zeitraum, da hier das Smartphone(Galaxy Note3 +4) sehr Warm wird während der Thermalbild-Nutzung, aber man hat keine Behinderung am Smartphone-Display.
Als beste Lösung hat sich ein geformter Metallstreifen aus gehärteten Aluminium, in Verbindung mit Klettpads, erwiesen, welcher sanft, aber fest genug, am Smartphone-Rand angeklemmt wird (darf nicht vollständig am Smartphone-Gehäuserücken anliegen).
Einzig die Akkuleistung des Smartphone begrenzt die Aufnahmedauer!

Für den Außeneinsatz sollte man sich jedoch mindestens einen zweiten Smartphone-Akku zulegen, da die Energiebilanz mit der Kamera deutlich negativ ausfällt.
Besser für solche Anliegen die Revael-Version anschaffen.

Sieht nach Seek's Thermal Compact CompactXR | Seek Thermal aus, mit der, einer Kamera ähnlichen, Aufbewahrungsbox, die herrlich in die Hosentasche passt.
Die Sparversion im 300€-Bereich für den Alltag, anstatt das ein paar zehntausende teure (ausgeliehene) Superbolometer vom letzten Jahr.
Die wichtigen Ergebnisse lassen sich auch damit erzielen und Geld sparen sowieso.
Dafür gibt's ein!

Mit gut 1/3 mehr Auflösung gibt's zwar noch die Opgal Optronic Infrared Thermal Imaging and Near IR Illumination Products - Opgal.com ebenfalls für ausgewählte Smartphones, jedoch bekommt man die einfache vernünftige Version hier erst ab rund 1000€ , oder deutlich teurer

Thermografie-Kameras im Test – Teil 2: Seek Thermal Compact - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raff geht fremd, der (Audio)Phil findet Grafikfehler und ein rätselhaftes Wärmebild - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Raff, wie kannst du deiner Tasse sowas antun?? Merkst du nicht das sie deswegen bald auseinander fällt? Schön aus der Tasse trinken aber Rechts im Bild eine Flasche Punica oder Fruchtsaft?  
Bild 2: Was kannst du als Poliermittel für solche Kühler empfehlen? 
Bild 3: Wirklich ein etwas seltsamer Schatten 
Bild 4: Sowas kann nicht jeder, hättest früher zu Wetten Das sollen.
Bild 5: Also eigentlich kennt man diese Geste eher von Raff, vielleicht Phil??


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raff geht fremd, der (Audio)Phil findet Grafikfehler und ein rätselhaftes Wärmebild - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Aquacomputer konnte Kühler in sehr gutem Zustand zur Verfügung stellen, da musste ich zum Glück nur mit einem Mikrofasertuch die letzten Staubkörner und etwaige Fingerabdrücke entfernen. Eine gute Lösung für stärker oxidiertes Kupferkühler kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Um hartnäckige Rückstände von Bodenplatten zu entfernen, beispielsweise ein paar Wochen altes Flüssigmetall, hat sich Wärmeleitpaste (EKL Permafrost) bewährt


----------

